
Border agency knew about secret Facebook group for years - anigbrowl
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/07/03/border-agency-secret-facebook-group-1569572
======
londons_explore
So some border agents were acting immature at work.

I don't really care. Their job is to look after the border, and as long as
they're doing that I don't really mind if they're having sex with a manequin
for fun.

